
Khronos Releases OpenCL 2.1 and SPIR-V 1.0 Specifications - 1ace
http://khr.io/fx
======
fsloth
What's the current status of OpenCL? Is it usable as a cross platform compute
substrate? I haven't really paid attention to the GPGPU landscape in five
years or so...

~~~
pjmlp
Apple gave it to Khronos, but since then it hasn't updated the versions
provided with their OSes.

Google ships their own dialect in Android, Renderscript.

Everyone that wants to use C++ or Fortran on the GPU with nice tooling, goes
CUDA.

Basically OpenCL is being used by those that are happy to stay with C or don't
want to be stuck with CUDA despite the tooling.

Hence why SPIR-V came to be, as a means to allow other languages to target
OpenCL, instead of using C as intermediate step.

~~~
Coding_Cat
SPIR-V only replaces/complements the OpenCL C kernels (Which whill become a
subset of C++ in future release, might have been this one come to think of it)
and not the whole OpenCL api pipeline, which is still in C.

Hopefully we'll have a LLVM-IR to SPIR-V transpiler in the future, and then
have Vulkan/Cuda/DX12 consume that. I would love to see that.

